# albino + hibino any ideas what would happen



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

albino + hibino any ideas what would happen
any advise is welcomed by me no matter how useless some of it is :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

whats a hibino ? do you mean het albino?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*hybino*

if i remember rightly from my gecko days a Hybino is an albino-hypo so with hypomelanism being co-dominant you should get superhybino and albinos and hypos


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

gaz it looks like your right i was chattin to a breeder i know and he said the same as you  thanks


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*groovy baby*

glad to help,even though i dont do geckos these days


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*oooooooooo*

actually thats a load of £$$^^&s i was thinking of hybino to hybino!!!hybinoXalbino would produce albinos and hypos...sorry about that


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Geez, I hope they dont start making these shortcuts in the Ball Python world.. would be hard to keep up


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*oops*

its the lack of beer i tell you hahahaha


----------

